# Anyone have success with resistance to CBT?



## AttemptingNormal (Oct 2, 2013)

I have terrible resistance to doing CBT work. 

I know it will make me feel better, yet I resist and feel incredible pain just thinking about doing it. Anyone ever have that and get to the bottom of it?


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

What do you mean by getting to to bottom of it ? It's just a therapy that would make you to view the world in a more rational and realistic way.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

No to me my reality is real and nothing can convince my brain otherwise. I would need a different brain for cbt to work for me


----------



## Dominic23 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm completely the same, doing the CBT work makes me go through the same thoughts and feelings that make me socially anxious. I haven't managed to overcome it though, sorry. I keep trying, though and it has become easier through practice.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Resistance? Well some of the exercises do seem pointless, they told me to order a coffee and crap like that. It's more my situation in life as I get ever older that is causing more pain and issues now. If you have avoided and been so anxious so to miss out out on milestones, plus what others seem to take for granted. It's tough, no matter what way you approach things and try to improve.

My male therapist was really annoying also, asked if I was gay at one point. So what if I were? I am not but wish I was in way.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I hate CBT, it's all I've ever been offered. And I *know* my way of thinking is irrational, but after so long it's hard to change. And hearing it come from well-adjusted people just makes it seem patronizing, don't you think?


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> I hate CBT, it's all I've ever been offered. And I *know* my way of thinking is irrational, but after so long it's hard to change. And hearing it come from well-adjusted people just makes it seem patronizing, don't you think?


Agree. No pyschology degree will ever make them completely understanding to just how hard, draining & scary it is to change & face 'exposure' :no


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Agree. No pyschology degree will ever make them completely understanding to just how hard, draining & scary it is to change & face 'exposure' :no


Exactly! If it's something they do every day, and have been doing for years, they're obviously going to think it's easy. My friends and family take a lot of that stuff for granted but it really grates when it comes from a professional


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like procrastination, OP.


----------

